# Colors



## David Pence (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes, yes, yes, the color schemes are gone.

I had to clear out a ton of bugs introduced into the templates during the various upgrades. This is one of (if not the main) reasons I hate customizations.

I'll work on this, once I figure out how to prevent that from happening again. 

Blue is nice though, very Cuiviénen.


----------

